# Nhl 2014/15



## Baz

And we're back.  

Lots of major changes in the off-season, in regards to the Penguins and Capitals.  The Caps went full-on in trying to be the Pens, signing Nisky ( a good pick-up) and Orpik (...ummm...did they think he was still 28???)

No matter.  Speaking of not mattering...the Flyers are still doing hockey.

Off we go.  Cheers!!!!


----------



## jg21

Let's Go Caps!  If I didn't have early season optimism, it'd be a long time until May 2015.  Just get in the playoffs. Hope Burakovsky continues to play well.  Orpik? Well, it was at least nice to see a D-man lay the wood on Thursday.


----------



## b23hqb

jg21 said:


> Let's Go Caps!  If I didn't have early season optimism, it'd be a long time until May 2015.  Just get in the playoffs. Hope Burakovsky continues to play well.  Orpik? Well, it was at least nice to see a D-man lay the wood on Thursday.



LETS-GO-LIGHTNING! (clap clap clap-clap-clap) started out well Thursday. NHL is a blast.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> And we're back.
> 
> Lots of major changes in the off-season, in regards to the Penguins and Capitals.  The Caps went full-on in trying to be the Pens, signing Nisky ( a good pick-up) and Orpik (...ummm...did they think he was still 28???)
> 
> No matter.  Speaking of not mattering...the Flyers are still doing hockey.
> 
> Off we go.  Cheers!!!!



Where you at, ya little chit?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Where you at, ya little chit?





I wish they'd have played like that the past 4 games, but what a performance last night. I thought for sure it was going to break out into a full on, bench clearing brawl.

Holtby has been amazing this year.

We have some tough games ahead though.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Holtby with another shutout. 6th one, and tied with Fleury as the league leaders.



> In Holtby's last three starts against the Penguins, Canadiens and Kings, Holtby has allowed zero goals on 84 shots in regulation. His only blemish in those three games was an overtime goal by Max Pacioretty in a 1-0 loss to the Canadiens on Saturday.
> 
> Otherwise, Holtby has gone 194 minutes, 40 seconds of shutout hockey in regulation play.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Holtby with another shutout. 6th one, and tied with Fleury as the league leaders.



Solid 60 minutes last night. Look good!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Solid 60 minutes last night. Look good!



And only 3 points out of 1st in the division with Pittsburgh (vs. Oilers) and the Rangers (vs. Bruins) playing tonight.


----------



## Hank

Baaaaaazzzzzzzz! You little bitch!


----------



## jg21

See, Penguins...You try to goon it up and you pay.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

50 goals!

Congrats Ovi!


----------



## jg21

Chris0nllyn said:


> 50 goals!
> 
> Congrats Ovi!



Such a great scorer, and becoming a great overall player. Backchecking, defending, and laying ferocious hits. 

Tough set of games coming up.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

jg21 said:


> Such a great scorer, and becoming a great overall player. Backchecking, defending, and laying ferocious hits.
> 
> Tough set of games coming up.



They've been playing pretty well, and beating the Rangers 5-2 had to have been a morale booster.

You're right though, Trotz has really made Ovi more than just a goal scorer. He's not gingerly skating around the left point nearly as much as just last year.

These last couple games will be tough for sure!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

2 points.
Ovechkin knocks Peter Bondra out of the top spot and becomes Capitals ALL TIME goal scorer.
Barry Trotz won his 600th game as a head coach.

Great game and a great win


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning clinch home ice for first round. Good enuff' for me.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Went to the NYR vs CAPS Sat and the CAPS looked flat. Lot's of NYR fans were at the game.  Caps fans were all at the Cherry Blossoms. If the CAPS come out out flat against the Isles it's gonna be one and done again.


----------



## b23hqb

Let's Go Lightning!


----------



## Hank

I'm so ready!!!

Pens just squeaked in. I was going to throw a party if both Philly & Pens didn't make it.

Baz! Where in the #### are you, ya little bandwagon bitch! 

Let's Go Caps!!!


----------



## jg21

Best time in all of sports. 

Islanders are weak defensively, so I think the Caps can capitalize on that. Watching NYI lose last night against Columbus just reinforces that.


----------



## Hank

Let's Do This!!!


----------



## jg21

Hank said:


> Let's Do This!!!




YES! Unleash the Fury!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

C-A-P-S
caps
caps
caps!


----------



## b23hqb

TB vs Detroit. Let's Go Lightning! clap-  clap - clapclapclap

Get those Thundersticks pounding.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> TB vs Detroit. Let's Go Lightning! clap-  clap - clapclapclap
> 
> Get those Thundersticks pounding.



At least there's _one_ halfway decent team form TB. 

Really hope the Bucs have a nice turnaround this year.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> At least there's _one_ halfway decent team form TB.
> 
> Really hope the Bucs have a nice turnaround this year.



They sucked last year, for sure. I will be in my 40th year since day one as at charter season ticket holder, and it could be my last. Not quite as fun as it used to be, winning or losing.

I ain't no Rays fan ( I always pull for the O's), but I think the dreaded Rays could be decent. The Lightning were completely inexperienced last year in the playoffs, with a backup goalie and we certainly hope they learned from that 0 - 4, one and done last year.


----------



## jg21

Now the series gets interesting... Go Caps.


----------



## Hank

Great game. Nice comeback!


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning rout Red Wings, should be up 2-0, but have to get a road win in Detroit this week.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Ugh. 

15 seconds.....15 seconds in.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Ugh.
> 
> 15 seconds.....15 seconds in.



Sucks! Holtby was on fire before that...

I have been watching all of the games and Vancouver vs. Calgary is a pretty brutal series!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Sucks! Holtby was on fire before that...
> 
> I have been watching all of the games and Vancouver vs. Calgary is a pretty brutal series!



Holtbeast was the only reason it wasn't a blowout. 

They _have_ to do something more tomorrow. They're playing too lax, long passes, bad passes, and not enough scoring opportunities. 

Yea, that series is something else. Old school hockey all the way. Line brawls, more fighting than a MMA match. It's been a pretty good post season so far across the league


----------



## jg21

This team has so much trouble clearing the puck from their zone. It seems to bite them every time they have 3-4 attempts and fail.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

What.a.game!


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> What.a.game!



Choo Choo.....

Clean hit. Bad call.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Choo Choo.....
> 
> Clean hit. Bad call.



He absolutely laid his ass out. Love Tom's hard hitting style.

Yea, he was cruising, wasn't skating, didn't leave the ice and was still called for kneeing (I believe)? Then Green's delay of game, Ovi's hooking, three PKs in a row.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> He absolutely laid his ass out. Love Tom's hard hitting style.
> 
> Yea, he was cruising, wasn't skating, didn't leave the ice and was still called for kneeing (I believe)? Then Green's delay of game, Ovi's hooking, three PKs in a row.



Yeah... Their penalty killing was pretty much amazing... Isles didn't know what to do with the puck. 

How crazy is it that we have scored 3 times when there was a broken Isle stick? Need more broken sticks.

Preds / Hawks game was good too.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Kuznetsov!


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning got the huge lift they needed by scoring three goals in the last 7 minutes, including OT. Up till then, they had gone something like 208 consecutive playing time minutes in Detroit without scoring. Tied 2-2 heading back to Tampa.

Caps had a big, big win yesterday as well.


----------



## jg21

Game 7.        Man, I love game 7s. And I hate game 7s when the Caps play. Please let this one be different.


----------



## b23hqb

TB got their butts kicked last night in a listless performance. They are in deep doo-doo against a Detroit team that is heading home for game 6. That was an exciting Islanders-Caps game yesterday.

Wake up, Lightning.


----------



## jg21

CAPS!   Great, heart pounding game.   Now a Bolts-Wings game 7. Let's go Lightning!


----------



## b23hqb

jg21 said:


> CAPS!   Great, heart pounding game.   Now a Bolts-Wings game 7. Let's go Lightning!



TB/Detroit is a very weird series. Both teams have won only one game at home, and both have won two on the road. Both teams have one very close one goal win, and both teams have two very convincing wins. Both teams have one of those convincing wins on the road and one at home. Go figure.

Come on, Lightning!


----------



## Hank

#### Tampa! Let's Go Caps!!!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

They just _had_ to schedule Game 1 on the same night as the draft.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> They just _had_ to schedule Game 1 on the same night as the draft.



I think the hockey game will have a little more excitement and action than the draft, don't you think?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> I think the hockey game will have a little more excitement and action than the draft, don't you think?



After Pick #1, yes.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> After Pick #1, yes.



Unfortunately, I think it will be the criminole Winston, but I still hold out hope they will trade down to fix other needs worse than QB, IMHO.

Let's go Lightning!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> Unfortunately, I think it will be the criminole Winston, but I still hold out hope they will trade down to fix other needs worse than QB, IMHO.
> 
> Let's go Lightning!



I wish they'd trade the pick. Glennon isn't horrible, and Lovie won a Super Bowl with Rex Grossman, so yea.....

trade the pick, get a bunch of others, and/or some quality players, bolster the O-line, and see where it goes. I have a feeling they'll get Winston though.


----------



## Hank

b23hqb said:


> Unfortunately, I think it will be the criminole Winston, but I still hold out hope they will trade down to fix other needs worse than QB, IMHO.
> 
> Let's go Lightning!



#### Tampa! Let's Go Caps!!!


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> #### Tampa! Let's Go Caps!!!



Whiteface continues to show his boorish ignorance from his crack in the gutter. Did you get hit by a brick on Monday afternoon that rebounded back to you?


----------



## Hank

b23hqb said:


> Whiteface continues to show his boorish ignorance from his crack in the gutter. Did you get hit by a brick on Monday afternoon that rebounded back to you?



Suck it dickweed. Tampa sucks. Go Wings!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Game 1!

Really curious to see how they will play tonight.






Oh, and hell of a game from Tampa last night.


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> Suck it dickweed. Tampa sucks. Go Wings!



Such class. Like your fellow rioters.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

1.3 seconds.

One point three seconds!


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> 1.3 seconds.
> 
> One point three seconds!



Heck of a way to close out a game on the road.

Let's go Lightning!


----------



## b23hqb

Yeah, Lightning. Very nice win on the road in double OT. Way to go!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

C-A-P-S

CAPS
CAPS
CAPS!!!!!

Oh, and how about that 1 second-to-go game winner by Tampa?


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> C-A-P-S
> 
> CAPS
> CAPS
> CAPS!!!!!
> 
> Oh, and how about that 1 second-to-go game winner by Tampa?





Rag fans are squirming!


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> 1.3 seconds.
> 
> One point three seconds!



1.3 seconds. One point three seconds? We don't care about any stinking 1.3 seconds.

Our 1.1 second - ONE POINT ONE SECOND - last night by our playoff goal scoring machine Tyler Johnson (eight goals) puts your clock beater to shame.

Lightning going for the sweep tonight in unusual back to back games in the playoffs.

Let's go Lightning!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Rag fans are squirming!



Same old song and dance.

Calling for Rick Nash's head.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> 1.3 seconds. One point three seconds? We don't care about any stinking 1.3 seconds.
> 
> Our 1.1 second - ONE POINT ONE SECOND - last night by our playoff goal scoring machine Tyler Johnson (eight goals) puts your clock beater to shame.
> 
> Lightning going for the sweep tonight in unusual back to back games in the playoffs.
> 
> Let's go Lightning!



Bolts have been on a roll. I don't want to jinx it, but ti could be Caps/Bolts for the Division.


----------



## jg21

Caps better win this thing Sunday night, or I see a familiar ending coming.   I have faith that this is a different team with a different system, but game 7s are such a crapshoot...unless you lose 5-0.


----------



## Larry Gude

jg21 said:


> Caps better win this thing Sunday night, or I see a familiar ending coming.   I have faith that this is a different team with a different system, but game 7s are such a crapshoot...unless you lose 5-0.



I would argue you do NOT have faith that this is a different team based on your 'had better win Sunday' comment. I know I have none. Until they do it, win the cup, they are the same team with the same tradition.


----------



## jg21

Larry Gude said:


> I would argue you do NOT have faith that this is a different team based on your 'had better win Sunday' comment. I know I have none. Until they do it, win the cup, they are the same team with the same tradition.



Haha, you're right...20% of me believes this is a different team, but the other 80% remembers the past too clearly.  I just hope we see a handshake line tonight!


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning really need to win at home tomorrow. Saw the end of the Caps/Rangers yesterday at the airport deplaning in Tampa.


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning!

Moving on to the conference  finals.


----------



## Larry Gude

jg21 said:


> Haha, you're right...20% of me believes this is a different team, but the other 80% remembers the past too clearly.  I just hope we see a handshake line tonight!



I am torn. Part of me, out of shear morbid fascination, want to go to the local bar here in a bit and watch how agonizingly they lose tonight. The other part wants to go because it will be a huge thrill if they win. So, in a way, I can't lose.


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> I am torn. Part of me, out of shear morbid fascination, want to go to the local bar here in a bit and watch how agonizingly they lose tonight. The other part wants to go because it will be a huge thrill if they win. So, in a way, I can't lose.



Plus a bar sells beer!


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Plus a bar sells beer!



The one I am going to does.


----------



## Dakota

!!spaC oG s'teL


----------



## Larry Gude

Ufb


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> Ufb



####!!!


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> ####!!!



I could not believe Green taking those two BONE head X checks, back to back. I mean, they had plenty of time to get that one back but, this was 7 ONE goal games!!!! You CAN'T do that when there is that little room for error!!! Credit the Rangers. They don't give up very much and they had the speed and discipline to keep 8 in check all game. Even the goal, his man reacted properly and it had to be a really good pass and shot.


----------



## RareBreed




----------



## jg21

Larry Gude said:


> I could not believe Green taking those two BONE head X checks, back to back. I mean, they had plenty of time to get that one back but, this was 7 ONE goal games!!!! You CAN'T do that when there is that little room for error!!! Credit the Rangand the Ducks.ers. They don't give up very much and they had the speed and discipline to keep 8 in check all game. Even the goal, his man reacted properly and it had to be a really good pass and shot.




Green is a UFA. I say good riddance. Been saying that for 2 years, actually. 

Now, as much as I hate to pull for a SoCal hockey team, will have to root for BB and the Ducks.


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> I could not believe Green taking those two BONE head X checks, back to back. I mean, they had plenty of time to get that one back but, this was 7 ONE goal games!!!! You CAN'T do that when there is that little room for error!!! Credit the Rangers. They don't give up very much and they had the speed and discipline to keep 8 in check all game. Even the goal, his man reacted properly and it had to be a really good pass and shot.



Yeah, Man. I have been really down on Green for the past few years, but he really upped his game this year under Trotz. They need to be more disciplined w/ taking stupid penalties and that was a complaint of mine throughout the year. The positive that I will take out of this season is Trotz and Holtby. The man is a helluva coach and Holtby has proven that he is a caliber starting goaltender in the NHL. I think he negotiates a new contract this off season. Expect a nice raise. Much respect to the Rangers. Lundqvist is as good as you get, but Holtby was not far behind. So, I will be bummed out for a few days, then come Fall I will be getting ready to watch another 82 games of Caps Hockey. I better see the cup in DC before I die!


----------



## b23hqb

RareBreed said:


>





In the blink of an eye, the entire season lost in the cruelest, most devastating fashion. Ovechkin was the best player on the ice.

Let's Go Lightning!


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Yeah, Man. I have been really down on Green for the past few years, but he really upped his game this year under Trotz. They need to be more disciplined w/ taking stupid penalties and that was a complaint of mine throughout the year. The positive that I will take out of this season is Trotz and Holtby. The man is a helluva coach and Holtby has proven that he is a caliber starting goaltender in the NHL. I think he negotiates a new contract this off season. Expect a nice raise. Much respect to the Rangers. Lundqvist is as good as you get, but Holtby was not far behind. So, I will be bummed out for a few days, then come Fall I will be getting ready to watch another 82 games of Caps Hockey. I better see the cup in DC before I die!



We're cursed. Guy on the radio said 'we don't know how to win'. Another was glass half full, like you, they're getting better. Doesn't matter. Cursed.


----------



## b23hqb

The Lightning were cursed with an against bounce off the thigh pad then off the shin pad into the goal for the Rangers. Still counts. Tough loss for TB, but on to Monday we go.......

I love that caption of Ovechkin hoisting the golf bag - any number of teams could have the same tag.


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> We're cursed. Guy on the radio said 'we don't know how to win'. Another was glass half full, like you, they're getting better. Doesn't matter. Cursed.



I have always said the Cap Centre was on Indian burial grounds and that is where all the bad juju is from.... Same can be said about The Skins.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> I have always said the Cap Centre was on Indian burial grounds and that is where all the bad juju is from.... Same can be said about The Skins.



Caps yes. Skins...Snyder.


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning snap Rangers 15 consecutive playoff games decided by one goal by beating the crap out of NY 6-2. 

Let's Go Lightning!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

F the Rangers.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> F the Rangers.



Pretty much my sentiment for the sediments of all NYC area teams, including the NJ Giants and Jets.


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning!!!!! Another OT win in a very strange, exciting game, TB get behind get by 2, tie it up, get ahead by 2, give it up, take the lead, give it up late, then win in early OT.

Let's go Lightning!


----------



## b23hqb

Back to Ny tied at 2-2, darn it. Lightning were whupped last night.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Go Bolts!


----------



## b23hqb

They went and conquered those Rangers last night. Home tomorrow for hopefully the clincher to the finals.


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning melt down in period three, get whupped again at home. Game 7 Friday in NY, where the home team has lost two of three. 

Do it again, Bolts. Do or die.


----------



## b23hqb

Game 7. Zip-zip after one.......


----------



## RPMDAD

b23hqb said:


> Game 7. Zip-zip after one.......



Congrats b23hqb, love the Tampa area go Lightnings.

Lightning vs. Rangers 2015 final score: Tampa Bay reaches Stanley Cup Final with 2-0 win in Game 7


----------



## jg21

Let's go Blackhawks!


----------



## Bay_Kat

RPMDAD said:


> Congrats b23hqb, love the Tampa area go Lightnings.
> 
> Lightning vs. Rangers 2015 final score: Tampa Bay reaches Stanley Cup Final with 2-0 win in Game 7



Like!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Spotlight on a Tampa Bay sports team?!? I'll take it. 

I'm glad the Rangers lost. In a shutout, no less.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> Spotlight on a Tampa Bay sports team?!? I'll take it.
> 
> I'm glad the Rangers lost. In a shutout, no less.



Do or die tonight for TB, just like in 2004 when they did it all. Bolts had best home record in NHL this year, yet home ice means nothing this year in the playoffs. Go figure.


----------



## b23hqb

Blackhawks win. They be the champs. Congrats.


----------



## Bay_Kat

b23hqb said:


> Blackhawks win. They be the champs. Congrats.



Grrr.  But the better team won.  Congrats to them.


----------



## b23hqb

Bay_Kat said:


> Grrr.  But the better team won.  Congrats to them.



Don't know about the better team part, but they made the play when needed. Now that the injury report is out - Johnson playing with a broken right wrist in a cast, Bishop playing with a torn groin, Kucherov still dingy from that goalpost collision in game 5, and the worst time for the Bolts to go cold offensively, continuously missing open nets or clanking the puck off the iron pipes.

Oh, well. It was a great ride, and certainly to be fondly remembered for a very young and gutsy team, including the coach. Next year will be sort of strange after getting so close - the Lightning will probably be a better all around team and maybe not get as far as they did this year.

A fun, fun season is over.

Enjoy your parade tomorrow, Chicago. You earned it, and put a couple of bi*ch slapshots to the head of your mayor.


----------

